# Publishing a Chapbook



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Sep 10, 2017)

I have just finished compiling a book of 32 of my poems, and have no idea how to go about publishing it. Any advice?


----------



## bdcharles (Sep 10, 2017)

Just start contacting relevant agents and/or publishers, if it's all as ready as can be.


----------



## PiP (Sep 10, 2017)

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> I have just finished compiling a book of 32 of my poems, and have no idea how to go about publishing it. Any advice?



Do you want to self-publish?


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (Sep 11, 2017)

I don't have any specific info on poem books, but I do know how to self-publish a book (either fiction or non-fiction).  If you decide to self-publish, you need to do several things to get your book manuscript prepared for publication.  First, you should consider hiring an experienced editor for copyediting (review the manuscript/correct any spelling errors, grammar errors, remove any repetition, spacing errors, etc.).  I don't know much about poetry, but I'm guessing the need for copyediting a book of poems is the same for other types of books.  

There are several other steps (e.g., create a business like a sole proprietorship, open a bank account in the name of the business so you can keep track of expenses and royalties, file for an LCCN number if you are located in the USA, buy ISBN numbers using the name of your business as the official publisher, hire a book cover designer, hire a graphic designer (to make eBook and design the interior pages), upload the book cover and interior files onto your desired book distributor (KDP, CreateSpace, Ingram Spark, etc.), file for copyright registration, market the book, etc.  There are many great books and resources that cover these steps. Check out Joanna Penn's website which has tons of free tips for self-publishing at www.thecreativepenn.com.  I also have a book on this topic(see my signature below).  You can also ask me any questions you may have about the process, and I'll be happy to share what I know.  

Good luck!


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 11, 2017)

If you want to self-publish your poems as an e-book, you should check out Smashwords.com. You can download a clear and helpful guide that will take you through the whole process one step at a time and, once you have uploaded your book, will distribute it and manage sales for you. The whole lot is absolutely free to set up and the site takes a very small percentage of the purchase price of any sales and that is all.  I can recommend this site.

I don't know much about self-publishing hard copy books but you can check out CreateSpace which runs a free/low price self-publishing service. It is owned by Amazon and seems to be pretty professional.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Sep 11, 2017)

Just to clarify -- 

Mikeyboy is telling you how to be your own publisher.

Jenthepen is telling you how to let Amazon be the publisher.

Both are valid. It depends on what works for you.


----------



## Bayview (Sep 11, 2017)

Jack of all trades said:


> Just to clarify --
> 
> Mikeyboy is telling you how to be your own publisher.
> 
> ...



I don't think this is the usual definition of self-publishing - according to the definition I'm familiar with, going through Amazon (KDP, as Mikey mentioned or CreateSpace, as Jen mentioned) still counts as self-publishing.

And Jen mentioned Smashwords, which I don't think is associated with Amazon at all...

While Amazon does do some publishing (Montlake, etc.), they're more prominent as book sellers. And self-published authors can sell their books through Amazon and/or through other book sellers.

What distinction are you drawing between selling through Amazon and selling through other vendors?


----------



## Jack of all trades (Sep 12, 2017)

Bayview said:


> I don't think this is the usual definition of self-publishing - according to the definition I'm familiar with, going through Amazon (KDP, as Mikey mentioned or CreateSpace, as Jen mentioned) still counts as self-publishing.
> 
> And Jen mentioned Smashwords, which I don't think is associated with
> Amazon at all...
> ...



I am not talking about selling.

I am not saying one is self publishing and the other is not.

To clarify more : either way is counts as self published. Either way is acceptable, valid, etc.

One way, the more expensive way, lists your business as the publisher. The less expensive way lists Amazon, or whoever, as the publisher.

I am simply pointing out the difference. I am not judging.


----------



## Bayview (Sep 12, 2017)

Jack of all trades said:


> I am not talking about selling.
> 
> I am not saying one is self publishing and the other is not.
> 
> ...



I wasn't thinking you were judging, I just don't think Amazon is listed as the publisher if you sell your book through them.

When I self-publish books and list them on Amazon, sometimes I don't put a publisher name in - when I do that, no publisher is listed. Sometimes I put in my made-up publisher name, "KSB", and when I do that "KSB" is listed.

Both ways are free, in terms of posting on Amazon...

Is it the cost of the ISBN that you're thinking of? Otherwise I'm still not sure what you mean.


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (Sep 12, 2017)

Maybe I can clarify.

If you choose CreateSpace to print and sell your paperback book through Amazon, you have the option of using CreateSpace's free ISBN number for your paperback.  Just be aware that if you do that, then CreateSpace will be listed as the official publisher of your book b/c CreateSpace bought and registered that ISBN number.  

I recommend buying your own ISBN numbers using the business/sole proprietorship that you created for your book business.  If you buy your own ISBN numbers, the business you created for your book will always be listed as the official publisher on Amazon and all other websites.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Sep 13, 2017)

Well, I'm thinking a more traditional publishing route. I'm seeking out advice on that. So, for example, is an editor necessary? Is an agent necessary? What are some good small publishers for poetry?


----------



## bdcharles (Sep 13, 2017)

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Well, I'm thinking a more traditional publishing route. I'm seeking out advice on that. So, for example, is an editor necessary? Is an agent necessary? What are some good small publishers for poetry?



An editor and agent aren't necessary but they are useful for a number of reasons. The editor, obviously, can help but if your writing is good and you have got some feedback from reliable sources, you may be able to skip it. I am skipping an editor (for now) for cost reasons which have also forced me to kind of edit my work myself. I think in the main that my MS isn't in any immediate need of basic editing but having been in the fortunate position recently of a well-respected editor asking for my first ten pages (she commented on them, no charge) I may have to get some outside feedback for structural and readability input. If I recall right, publishers can and do some editing when they accept a client, though again that may vary.

A agent is more useful in that some publishers only deal with agents, plus you are making use of their industry contacts etc. I do know some people that have gone direct to publishers but it seems that it is rare. Mind you I am talking mostly about fiction here. Poetry may be different.

In general, I would google all that you can about the subject but also: connect with relevant people on Twitter. That is a great source of info, resources and contacts to be had there.


----------



## Bayview (Sep 13, 2017)

Books of poetry are notoriously hard to get published, especially by newcomers. My understanding is that chapbooks are mostly self-published and self-distributed.

Why don't you try to buy some chapbooks by other poets (you don't actually have to buy them, just find them) and then look at how they were published? If there's a publisher's name, you can try to contact that publisher. If there's no publisher, the book is probably self-published.


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (Sep 13, 2017)

If you are interested in traditional publishing, I highly recommend you read the book called The Essential Guide to Getting your Book Published: How to write it, sell it and market it... Successfully by Arielle Eckstut and David H. Sterry.  This book goes over (in great detail) how to pitch your book to agents and publishers.  It also covers self-publishing too.  I found it extremely helpful when I was writing my first book.

Good luck!


----------



## undead_av (Jul 13, 2018)

Self-publishing on Amazon or something and then getting as many copies as you want, maybe


----------

